# 5 Things You Must Know About Treat Days



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

In continuation with the Holiday Themed articles, I want to introduce my personal insights about cheat days or treat days as I prefer to call them. Not only is it Thanksgiving, Christmas and Easter coming up but it’s also my 31st Birthday on November 26th and I know that will include a few nights out. [...]

*Read More...*


----------

